# ivf for £95



## funnystrawberry (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys, just wondered if anyone had read this? We are off to the Heath next month for our follow up and to discuss making a start on baby 2. I am going to ask Janet or Lyndon about this, but thought maybe one of you guys had already done so.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1120670/Our-95-IVF-twins-First-British-mother-conceive-new-treatment-thats-bringing-hope-thousands.html

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hi there

have read the article before, but don't have any experience or know much about the treatment. But if you read the comments under the article somebody has stated that only the drugs are £95 and the actual treatment is £2800.

The treatment sounds much less invasive than IVF, thats appealing.

Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

typical media reporting

i believe £95 was for the drugs!!!!

welcome to the board funnystrawberry, loving your user name

good luck with your next treatment


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

be good if it was just £95 tho lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i wouldn't worry about not being skint then lol

i so want  holiday and can't until we get pregnant or stop treatment lol


----------

